# Cleaning Rifled Slug Barrel. Please Help!!!



## WidoeMaker (Nov 29, 2009)

Howdy all. I have been a hard core bowhunter for nearly 20 years, but i thought I would give slug hunting a try. I bought an H&R ultra slug gun 20ga. I am shooting Lightfields out of it and it seems to shoot pretty good. My question is: When do you clean a rifled shotgun? Should I clean it when I am done sighting in? Some guys told me to leave the barrel fouled because it will shoot better. Should I run a boresnake between shots? What solvent do yous use for sabots? If I left it fouled, will it rust my barrel? Thanks Jeremy


----------



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

i run a bore snake after every time at the range until the its spotless down the tube. I have the same gun and shoot rem copper solids


----------



## WidoeMaker (Nov 29, 2009)

Do you use solvent to make it spotless? If you get your sight in with a dirty barrel, doesnt it make sense to hunt with a fouled barrel?


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

Just depends on whether or not your first shot out of a clean bore has a different POI than subsequent shots. I haven't seen a change in POI in my rifles, but I still don't clean my guns after my final sight in before season.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

If you are using sabot slugs, they have a tendency to leave a coating of plastic in the barrel. If not removed, this will affect accuracy! I always cleaned with a solvent that would remove plastic ( Shooters Choice if I remember right)and a bronze brush. They also made a type of brush called (I believe) a tornado brush which looks like tightly coiled wire wound around a central post. The one I have is just the ticket for removing plastic deposits.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Never shoot more then 5 slugs without cleaning, and I mean a good barrel scrubing not just one pass. I made my own cleanig solvent which I uused in competition rifle shooting and there is none better, its even stronger then Butch's, by the way I have shot with Butch, a great guy and a fair shooter. Butch's is probably one of the best comercial cleanin fluids, but if you want to try your own, first get a plastic squeeze bottle that will hold up to solvents, you can get them from Suinclairs or many other places.

http://www.sinclairintl.com/.aspx/pid=32575/Product/Solvent_Bottles

To make your solvent go to a GM dealership and but a can of top engine cleaner, was about $6 the last I knew, then go to an Ace Hardware and but a jug of janitor strength of amonia, regular amonia will work but not as strong. Then mix all of the top engine cleaner with about 1/5th of can of amonia, stir or shake well ( you may want to do this outside as its really a nostrel cleaner)  then fill your solvent bottle. I would buy a couple of solvent bottles and then you can store all of it in a safe container. (Warning: regular cheap bottles will not hold up)

I used this solvent in competition for over 5 years and had my rifle checked by the bore scope man and he always said my barrel was extra clean, no powder fouling and very little copper buildup. 

To use: pour cleaner onto a bore brush first and scrub with the bore brush one stoke for ever round fired but no less then 5 strokes, then follow up with cleaner applied to patch and scrub. Contrary to common knowledge the patch is waht really cleans the barrel, the brush only works it loose. I would use 2 solvent patches and follow with 2-3 clean patches. If you want to get all residue out then apply rubbing alcohol to the first patch then run two dry patches through. You won't believ how clean your barrel is.

Clean your bronze bore brush with brake clean or Naptha or it will not last as long.


----------



## PDS (Jul 10, 2009)

...a product called Kano Kroil. I buy it at Midway USA, but I think it's available in over-the-counter stores, as well. Kano also prodeces an even better penetrator known as Microil, I think. I use Kroil on all my firearms, long and short.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I have the same gun, put 20 rounds through it just the other day; 50 yards all in a 1" group off the bench. One hell of a gun for its price. I too shoot sabot slugs.

As for your gun, that barrel will rust on the outside more than the inside due to the design. I powder coated mine semi flat black...no more rust issue.


----------

